# An alternative to Heinz Ketchup



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Having issues with purchasing Heinz products for obvious reasons? Try this!

WKetchup

Read the comment section, especially the column on the left from the leftists and the responses from the makers of this stuff. I can't believe some liberals would get that upset over a bottle of ketchup!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

If I wasn't about to be unemployed I would totally spend the money on that!


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

if they only had little packets of it at the hot dog stand...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Excellent...just ordered a case...Christmas gifts for all my bolshevik friends! :twisted:


----------



## briand911 (Jul 29, 2004)

got a steak sauce coming out soon ?!?!?!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Check out Lawry's steak sauce...runs circles around "A1" or "House of Parliament"...I used to buy Heinz 57...you can replace it with "Sexton" steak sauce for the same taste...SS Pierce used to carry it...


----------

